# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  Has anyone used SmartBurn to reduce woodheater smoke?

## Andy T

My council has recommended a product called SmartBurn to reduce wood heater smoke, reduce soot build up and improve efficiency. Has anyone used this? Opinions? Cheers Andy

----------


## jago

I dont have a wood burner but I'm a fan, my neighbour saw it on TV and is using it this winter. I can keep my windows open during the day with out the terrible eye watering stink, I just need him to convert the rest of the street... I might even buy the other neighbours their1st ones, a cheap investment at $50 a pop for no major stink. :2thumbsup:

----------


## Andy T

Thanks Jago. I got one today. $50.00 - I did notice a significant reduction of smoke at start up and after 15 mins - absolutely no visible smoke at all. Bit too dark to see now when I close the heater down a bit but will see how it goes over the week. Cheers Andy

----------


## chods1

G'Day blokes. We use smartburn all the time in our stove and woodheater. Each cylinder lasts a year and works well. Cheers Charlie.

----------


## Smurf

Does anyone know how it works?

----------


## ZiggyWiggy

No and I imagine we're not about to be told, although a chemist might be able to analyse what is in there. I started using one recently for the numerous spouted benefits. I THINK it works, the fire does seem hotter, I'm not burning any less wood but I live in a cold house (insulation is progressing as I re-strap the ceilings), there seems to be less smoke but I always burn super dry wood and get it going well before I damp the fire. I haven't seen a reduction in creosote on the wet back yet but I haven't been using it for long and the wet backs are bad for that anyway. So it seems to work but I'm dubious due to the minimal amount of STUFF in the tube. I can only assume it introduces O2 into the burn or does a catalytic conversion of some sort. A nice change to the design would be a FLAT bottom so it doesn't tip over in use

----------

